# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Need of Sayashi

## A. Timp

Hello,

I have a katana that keeps rusting in the same spots no matter how well the blade is kept up. I have used canned air and a long plastic bristle brush to clean out the saya and still the rust persists. 

Iam guessing that there is perhaps some green wood inside the saya or a pocket of moisture of some kind causing the problem and therfore I would need a new saya made.

Is there anyone here who makes saya, trying to find someone who has the time and hopefully won't have my blade for several months...

Thanks!

----------


## Kenneth Huls

Randy Black does amazing work.

----------


## Jonathan Frances

Seconded.  I highly recommend talking to him.

----------


## Andrew W. Priestley

Anyone have contact info for Randy  Black?

----------


## Jeff Ellis

> Anyone have contact info for Randy  Black?


From www.japanesesword.com

Randy Black katanarb@cox.net

----------


## Billy Lo Meli

Is Mr. Black still the go to guy for a well made saya?  Thank you

----------

